# 18,000 bdft of Pine from fire clearance



## Tree Bones (Jun 28, 2008)

This is an 18,000 bdft project of Ponderosa Pine that will go to flooring, siding, roofing and framing of a remodel and some new construction for a rustic cabin near Yosemite. All of these trees were removed for fire clearance and are considered salvage logs since none of the local big mills will process logs under 14” diameter at the small end.


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

OK... I'm drooling...


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

Being in the habit of milling a lot of shorter crooked eastern hardwoods, along with a good mix of decent logs, it's a rare treat to mill some long straight pines. They look good to me. I wouldn't consider a 10-14", 12'+ pine a salvage log.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Cool Ron. I don't think I would know how to act seeing a pile of logs so straight :laughing:. Looks like a pretty place to work too.


----------



## JON BELL (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm not sure which mountain top looks better?


----------



## Tree Bones (Jun 28, 2008)

Guess I'm spoiled, I like the big logs. This location has a million dollar view, I think thats what they paid.


----------

